# iMac Boule reste bloqué au démarrage écran noir et 3 Going



## xav974 (19 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Mon iMAc boule blanc (2004, livré à l'époque avec OS 10.3, auquel j'avais rajouté une barrette mémoire il y a 1 an et quelques et passé à 10.4), ne démarre plus : après appui du bouton démarrage, le DD tourne, mais pas de gong de démarrage, écran reste noir, et 3 "sonneries" type alerte, et c'est tout.
Essayé de redémarrer avec alt cmd R P, rien. Ert je ne peux pas démarrer sur DVD puisque pas moyen d'insérer un DVD.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## didgar (19 Août 2012)

Salut !

=> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1547?viewlocale=fr_FR

A+

Didier


----------



## xav974 (19 Août 2012)

Merci Didier
J'ai 3 bips, ce qui signifie donc que je n'ai pas de bloc mémoire utilisable. Est ce réparable ?
Xavier


----------



## didgar (19 Août 2012)

Re !



xav974 a dit:


> Merci Didier
> J'ai 3 bips, ce qui signifie donc que je n'ai pas de bloc mémoire utilisable. Est ce réparable ?
> Xavier



Dans l'immédiat, tu dévisses le cache sous la machine, tu enlèves la barrette de ram ( format so-dimm ) et tu démarres ... et tu verras bien  elle n'est peut-être juste pas correctement enfichée !

A la réflexion, selon toute logique ça ne devrait pas fonctionner ... puisqu'au minimum la barrette interne ( celle qui n'est accessible qu'au "démontage" ) devrait être reconnue ... mais sait-on jamais ?!?

A+

Didier


----------



## xav974 (19 Août 2012)

Non, effectivement ça ne marche pas après avoir retiré la barrette

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------




didgar a dit:


> Re !
> 
> 
> A la réflexion, selon toute logique ça ne devrait pas fonctionner ... puisqu'au minimum la barrette interne ( celle qui n'est accessible qu'au "démontage" ) devrait être reconnue ... mais sait-on jamais ?!?
> ...



Dois je donc "démonter"


----------



## didgar (19 Août 2012)

Re !

Tu as déjà essayé en ayant remis en place la barrette ôtée précédemment ?
As-tu essayé un reset pram, un reset carte mère ( puisque tu as accès au bouton adéquat après avoir enlevé le cache inférieur ) ??

Si rien de tout ça ne fonctionne, alors oui, le démontage pour avoir accès à la barrette interne me semble être une des étapes suivantes !

Nota : la pâte thermique doit être remplacée au remontage !!!

Te précipite pas non plus ... quelqu'un d'autre aura peut-être une autre idée !

A+

Didier


----------

